
Google's AMP visitor stats bug: either sneakily clever or disturbingly dumb - baxtr
http://www.businessinsider.de/a-bug-in-googles-amp-pages-is-inflating-traffic-metrics-2017-3
======
byteforscher
The analytics might be buggy but the user experience is still great compared
to so many "responsive" website.

